
You're About to Hate Slack as Much as You Hate E-Mail - busterc
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-01-27/soon-you-ll-hate-group-chat-as-much-as-you-hate-e-mail
======
NetOpWibby
I'm a part of 10 Slack groups and I don't hate it. I also don't hate email,
but I don't like dealing with it either...I think if I had the perfect email
app, I'd be fine. I'm on top of my email with folders, organization, &c. Idk,
I don't think it's a big deal.

That being said, I _am_ trying to figure out new ways to display email in a
way that doesn't make it seem unbearable to deal with.

------
mherrmann
Good. Because I actually quite like email.

------
gmac
I already do.

